

The science of customer service: emoticons make 84% more users happy - evanhamilton
http://www.uservoice.com/blog/entries/emoticons-customer-service-data/

======
jug6ernaut
I must be in the minority, i hate emoticons, especially considering they are
different on different platforms, Android, iOS, WP, FB, Msn..on & on...

